# Paphiopedilum charlesworthii alba



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 15, 2020)

Blooming earlier ... not sure why but a few cooler growing paph species flowering are early (normally fall to spring aka September to March).

Used to be my dream plant through the 90’s lol. Now I have several different cultivars.

Dorsal sepal a big small but cute nonetheless. May expand over a few days.

NS = 7.5 cm
DS = 4.5 x 4 cm


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 15, 2020)

very nice form and flat dorsal


----------



## Pinebark (Aug 16, 2020)

Beautiful


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Aug 17, 2020)

Wonderful.


----------



## GuRu (Aug 17, 2020)

It's a nice and cute flower though the dorsal is slightly narrow for a P. charsworthii. Nevertheless I would be glad to have it in my collection and I think you are it too.


----------



## lori.b (Aug 17, 2020)

Beautiful. I love it!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 17, 2020)

Nice. I'll take it when you get tired of it.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## richgarrison (Aug 17, 2020)

got a few of Sam's different cultivars, haven't killed them yet... ;-) hoping for some blooms this year.... love seeing yours...

thanx for sharing...


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 17, 2020)

GuRu said:


> It's a nice and cute flower though the dorsal is slightly narrow for a P. charsworthii. Nevertheless I would be glad to have it in my collection and I think you are it too.


I think it’s cute the way it is but the dorsal is growing. Will update pics in a couple days.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 17, 2020)

NYEric said:


> Nice. I'll take it when you get tired of it.  Thanks for sharing.


One day lol


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 17, 2020)

richgarrison said:


> got a few of Sam's different cultivars, haven't killed them yet... ;-) hoping for some blooms this year.... love seeing yours...
> 
> thanx for sharing...


I’m sure you will bloom them soon! They are great. Which ones did you procure?


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Aug 19, 2020)

Mine from Popow is in bud now. Hardly dare to say it - if I jinx it, and it blasts, I'll sit in a corner for a few days, making wierd noices. My henryanum just had two buds blast - still three to go


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 19, 2020)

P.K.Hansen said:


> Mine from Popow is in bud now. Hardly dare to say it - if I jinx it, and it blasts, I'll sit in a corner for a few days, making wierd noices. My henryanum just had two buds blast - still three to go


Stay calm and don’t move it! Keep it where it is and water well.

Don’t fret over it too much!

I find that buds blast if I change the conditions it was developing in. Control your urge to try to baby it more.


----------



## richgarrison (Aug 19, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I’m sure you will bloom them soon! They are great. Which ones did you procure?



PAS0678 - White Knight x First Class
PAS0618 - White Angels x Perfect Circle
PAS0610 - Gigantic x First Class

we'll see what happens....


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 19, 2020)

richgarrison said:


> PAS0678 - White Knight x First Class
> PAS0618 - White Angels x Perfect Circle
> PAS0610 - Gigantic x First Class
> 
> we'll see what happens....


Great sib crosses... good luck


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 19, 2020)

Today I took more pics. The dorsal has expanded significantly. I tore it at the tip while moving it around. Poor abused child lol.


----------



## GuRu (Aug 20, 2020)

Leslie, with the expanded dorsal it looks (better) more like a P. charlesworthii should look like. Don't mind about the crack it doesn't reduce the beauty of the flower and I assume....you didn't intent to bring it to judging.


----------



## Guldal (Aug 20, 2020)

GuRu said:


> Leslie, with the expanded dorsal it looks (better) more like a P. charlesworthii should look like.



Once again, it's quite difficult to disagree with Rudolf!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 20, 2020)

I did what I advised others not to do. I moved the plant to stake the flower, and in doing so, damaged it. Sighhhhh... 

But thanks both for the nice comments. 

We may start judging next month, depending if our numbers (rate of infections) here in Toronto stay low as now. But this is one ‘chid that’s definitely staying home schooled due to bad hair day .


----------



## Hakone (Aug 20, 2020)

Leslie , your Paph. Charleswothii album comes from Sam?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 20, 2020)

Hakone said:


> Leslie , your Paph. Charleswothii album comes from Sam?


The tag was misplaced on this one. So I am not sure. But if I was to guess, yes it’s from Sam’s breeding.


----------



## Hakone (Aug 21, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> The tag was misplaced on this one. So I am not sure. But if I was to guess, yes it’s from Sam’s breeding.



may be New Wave AM/AOS x First class


----------



## Just1more (Aug 21, 2020)

Charlesworthii has never been on my priority ‘gotta have it’ list, but this Alba I love!!!

this beginner’s question, does this Sam sell to anyone? Located in the US?


----------



## Hakone (Aug 21, 2020)

the best clone is from Thantzin Hlaphone ( Myanmar )






Facebook







www.facebook.com


----------



## richgarrison (Aug 22, 2020)

Just1more said:


> Charlesworthii has never been on my priority ‘gotta have it’ list, but this Alba I love!!!
> 
> this beginner’s question, does this Sam sell to anyone? Located in the US?



Absolutely!... charlesworthii > Paphiopedilum - Species - Page 2 - Orchid Inn Ltd.


----------



## Michael Bonda (Aug 23, 2020)

I have a mature alba plant that bloomed in March, then in June in Florida. Pic below. Now in August has two spikes. Pic 2 below. My standard charlesworhii is also in low bud. 3rd pic. I wonder if my fertilizing Weakly twice a week and being Florida grown plants are the reasons for blooming in Florida’s hot humid summer.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 23, 2020)

Nice big dorsal on yours Michael. 

It seems when a plant is matured they bloom when a slight dip in temperatures happen. 

What are your cultural conditions? I’m surprised that charlesworthiis grow in Florida weather.


----------



## Michael Bonda (Aug 23, 2020)

I keep all my slippers outside year round. Under a screen lanai and fiberglass roof greenhouse. I keep fans on 24-7 during our 80-95 temps from June to September. That keeps my orchid area about 85 tops during day and 75 nights until the weather changes. I water every other to third day during summer. Rain water mostly (RO in winter when no rain). Even warm growing Cymbidiums and Masdevallia tolerate my Florida 95 summer if I keep fans on and water frequently.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 24, 2020)

95F! Wow... 

I guess in nature they may experience that hot weather at some point in their habitat for short periods of time. They do cool down for winter annually. 

Does your area in Florida go below 75F at night during the winter months?


----------



## Michael Bonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Yes, in the winter my area is 50-60 with a few days as low as mid 30s or 40s for a few hours.
I am able to keep all my orchids in my greenhouse free of any risk of frost on the rare very cold evening/early morning with plastic covering the sides of the greenhouse.
There are rare days with risk of hurricane winds in the summer and fall or risk of 2-3 cold winter days, that I move all my lanai plants into the house!


----------



## blondie (Aug 27, 2020)

Stunning I have one from Orchids Limited but I lost all the roots so it's in recovery at the mo


----------

